# NITROX CLASS TONIGHT - $99



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're holding a NITROX class tonight 6pm at MBT. Special holiday price of $99. Class takes just a couple of hours. Give us a call to schedule - (850) 455-7702

Jim


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to do this but I am leaving town tonight. Maybe next time you have one.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Weoffer the classes most monday nights.


----------

